# berry 1 22



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

went to the berry sat, out from the ladders. 1 bite between the 3 of us. very slow. there were tons of people. the whole parking lot was full, so was chicken creek.

we didn't see anyone else catching any. ice was probably 10 inches with a couple inches of snow on top.

saw a moose, some elk and some deer in the canyon though. that was cool.


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

Just got back from Strawberry, it was slooww. One bite between me and my son, son guys close to us over by Haws point caught a couple. Tried over by the ladders and didnt get anything.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The popular areas have been hit hard enough now that its time to move out away from the crowds. Its tough walking if you try to hoof it across land to get where you want to be. Last Monday I was post hole-ing pretty bad in a spot we tried. We ultimately decided to bag it and head home, promising to take the snowmobiles the next time.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

torowy...did you see any atv riding across the ice?


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

I didnt see any atv there yesterday but a lot of snowmobils. The area around cce is pretty chewed up for a atv, but by the marina and ladders you shouldnt have any problem.
sorry if I butted into someone else's post but I was already on.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

It's all good.....I'm heading up saturday and would like some transpo. need to get away from the crowds and would like to take my atv


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

We were at Mud Creek and it was just as bad. My friend had one bite and eveyone that we spoke with did not do any better. My buddy blamed the moon, but I think it was my wife putting a curse on the lake :twisted: because I went fishing that day, sorry.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

there were lots of atvs and snowmobiles. the snow wasn't very deep so it was easy going for the wheelers. it might be deeper now though after today.


----------

